# Different varients of the Das 6 Pro Plus



## jahk86 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm looking to purchase my first machine polisher. Like many I am drawn to the DAS6 PRO PLUS for various reasons, mainly the price point and the fact that it is considered a safe but efficient enough to get results for beginners.

This is where I'm a little lost, as far as I can tell the DAS6 PRO PLUS is manufactured in China for various companies with different variants i.e. the colour, the throw, the wattage and slight differences in the chassis depending on the iteration.

This is my real question though, which out of these two is 'better' and I know that is not always the correct phrase but one must be the newer or higher recommended option:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...plus-15mm-dual-action-polisher/prod_1452.html

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...6-pro-plus-900w-15mm-throw-dual-polisher.html

Could someone explain which I should go for, why they look slightly different and as a side note, where this third option comes into the mix:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...s-21e-dual-action-polisher-v2-/prod_1391.html

I'm leaning towards the CYC version just because there seems to be more examples of people buying it, and I've used them before to purchase other products, but would appreciate some reasoning from people as to the differences so I can make a considered decision.


----------



## Balky001 (Oct 30, 2016)

I just bought my first machine polisher and went for the in2detailing DAS 6 Pro Plus. I looked at several and didn't understand why the motors went from 850,880 and 900 watts until I watch 'youtube.com/watch?v=LEuFXH3khDo&t=1449s' DAS6 Pro Plus who basically goes through the versions saying the 900 is the latest and the different throws. I really don't know why there are different motors though.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I have the DAS21E (and DAS6 Pro) I use the 21E 90% of the time and only really use the das 6 pro for the small areas.

They will all correct the paint at the end of the day, and the difference of 50watts IMO you'll probably not notice, see if you can try them out first if a store is local. What's more important with any machine is technique rather than sheer power.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Simply put - the bigger the throw, the bigger the working area.

A larger throw machine will cover more ground than one with a smaller throw would.
They save some time over large areas and big panels but you can't get them into smaller areas, tight spaces and such.

If you want to just have one machine, a DAS6 or DAS6 Pro is your best bet.
If you want 3 machines, than a big throw DA is worth the investment.


----------



## jahk86 (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I understand the throw differences, I'm more asking why the two from different websites are both called "DAS 6 PRO PLUS" when they are different colours and with slight differences on the placement of buttons, and slightly different wattage. Are they manufactured differently per supplier but by the same company? Are the differences irrelevant because its the same item? Is there no such thing as a knock off das 6 pro plus, or a more reliable version?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

jahk 86

" Are the differences irrelevant because its the same item? " you pretty much summed it up there, they are all work the same way, prices vary depending who you buy from or how big a bundle (polishes & pads) you get


----------

